# Colour Test - Caution ADULT RATED SITE



## Kell

try this link to discover whether or not you're colour blind.

http://yonkis.ya.com/flash/test_visual.htm


----------



## TTotal

My eyes are fine ...thanks Kell


----------



## Kell

How's your heart though?


----------



## Lisa.

A warning is required! 
I just called my 10 year old son in to test his colour vision and he is now in his room "recovering" from seeing the naked lady at the bottom of the screen. 

The nails, blood and gore didn't bother him at all though.

And his vision is obviously fine!

lisa


----------



## TTotal

This is truly a dangerous place for kids .... [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]

Just where is young Kevin .....its past his bed time !


----------



## Kell

I never saw a naked lady


----------



## Kell

OOPS. Just clicked back on the link - I hadn't seen those before.

Sorry. :-[


----------

